# chasing reflection



## murder inc. (Jan 12, 2003)

My large, angry red bellied piranha is obsessed with his mirror like reflection and he keeps trying to visciously and vigoursly assault his ruthless image. Its getting old fast, what the hell do I do to make this fish a productive member of society? Please help. :veryangry:


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

My elongatus hurts himself from time to time doing the same thing, I am going to but a backround on the sides as well thats where he does it

I will be sitting there watching and all of a sudden out of the blue he will go off and viscously attack his reflection


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

paint the sides of the tank. This will help with the sides and the back of the tank but the front of the tank there is nothing u can do. I had to do this for my 6" rhom as he was starting to get a calise(sp) on his lip


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

hmmmm if agresion is waht you are looking for then i would leave it... Im not positive with P's but I know that with cichlids this can increase the aggresion in the fish and make it more "evil" ... this is due to the displays that the fish preforms to the image...thinking it is another fish. The fish trys to show more aggresion to make the other fish back down but the other fish keeps on persisting...LOL...thats how the fish views it anyways...but if it is causing it to get hurt I would try to dim the lights withing the room and/or paint the sides and back of teh tank


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

My P used to do that too. but after a while he realized that the image could not be reached so he gave up with it =)


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

My p only does that when the lights are really brite in the tank. But after putting lower wattage and wrapping it with tinfoil he stopped.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

:rockin: someone on this board told someone to wrap red electrical tape arround the bulb.making it look like a candycane to dim the lights and i personally tried it and i must say that was a pretty damn good idea it works great!


----------

